# Everytime I take her for a walk she gets all filthy



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Now that the weather is nicer we've been going outdoors for walks daily. When I bring her in her paws are dirty and black. Should I be washing her every time or use a good quality wipe. Any suggestions?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hahaha....I know just what you are talking about. When our Boyz go out to play in the yard their legs and feet are a mess. I just dip them into the sink of warm water, knee deep, and dry them off.
Spring is so much fun!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I won't let Rylee walk on the city sidewalks, I use a stroller for that. I think they can step into something really icky:brownbag: on the areas outside of our house. That being said we have a large house and backyard for her to run and romp in.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

How about those little shoes they sell? Has anyone tried them?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

We have shoes, but they always come off her feet and she' not a big fan of them either. Welcome to owning a long-haired white doggie. 

'Dirty, what's wrong with dirty?' ~ Gigi check out the grass, leaves, dust and twiggs that Gigi's hair mops up, and nope she's not white anymore. (before she had a half bath and blow dry for 30 mins when we got home) LOL Wonder why this(last week) was her first walk since November!:w00t: Bad thing is, she STILL wasn't white AFTER the bath. :angry:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That is one of the reasons why I keep my two in short coat. Besides, it fits their active lifestyle better. Of course, they can live active with long coats, but it makes my job much easier  

When they still get dirty and filthy on their paws/legs (of course, less than how dirty they would get if they were in long coats), this is what I also do: "I just dip them into the sink of warm water (no shampoo), knee deep, and dry them off" then brush them - then they look all fluffy again ^_^ Nothing beats seeing them happy; even if it means that they can get dirty while going crazy. I LOVE IT

Have fun outdoors with your cutie pie 

Kat


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I fill the tub up with about 2 inches of water, put a little bit of diluted shampoo on his paws and let him walk around in the tub for a lil bit and his feet are nice and clean again.


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

I wash Charlie's paws everytime he goes out which is a 2-3 times a week. I'm not sure how bad it is for him as I'm using puppy shampoo which I hope isn't too harsh on his skin. He gets so dirty that I doubt not shampoo'ing will work. I almost bought him boots but Charlie isn't one to wear stuff.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

cleex1004 said:


> I fill the tub up with about 2 inches of water, put a little bit of diluted shampoo on his paws and let him walk around in the tub for a lil bit and his feet are nice and clean again.


 

same with me, and sometimes I use a very soft nail brush to scrub his paws.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL we are going thru the same thing right now too! I don't walk B&E in the winter but now that the weather is warming up we have been going for long walks. B&E are not in full coat but they arent' exactly short. They get filthy. Black bellies and feet. I have made it a point to get a walk in before their bath...I let them get really dirty and have a blast since they are getting a bath anyway, but on non bath days I put them in the sink and wash their feet & bellies off. It's a pain but they need the exercise and they love going out. I think I may cut Benny down in a shorter coat for summer. Ironic b/c he is shorter than Emma but always is the one to get dirtier. LOL must be b/c he is a boy. 

Seeing how happy the walks make them I just deal w/the aftermath of cleaning them up!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I have only let Delilah run lose in the backyard three times since she came to live with us. She picked up EVERY leaf,grass and twig. Was not fun to clean up. I am super paranoid about her running free in the backyard. Even when we are outside. I see waaayyyy to many hawks around. I have heard/read to many instances where these birds have swipped small dogs and kittens. Even my late Dixie's mother was attacked by a hawk and she is a pretty good size malt.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

my dolce gets black when we go out , n mind u he doesnt even like walking. lol


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I forget to mention that I usually have louis is a t shirt when hes outside, especially when his hair is longer cause his belly picks up twigs and leaves. I really like the american apparel ones cause it feel like it covers more fur even though it isnt the cutest. Im not too worried if they get dirty cause its easy to wash.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

I use the shamwow toewls for Tessa, my yorkie and they truly work, sometimes followed up by a dogggie wipe.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Every time we bring Poppy in I have to dry his face (it gets soaked when he plays hard), dry his feet in the morning or at night when the grass is wet, and usually brush his legs and belly to get out any leaves and twigs. He has such a great time out there, and I don't mind the extra work ... but he does. If I could just convince him that it's all a part of having fun ... and that clean is a good thing. LOL

I didn't think about the Shamwows ... I think we have some here ... I'll have to look!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

May I interest you in some dirt, my darling? 










Why yes, Mom...I'd like a little dirt please.

BWAHAHAHA


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

who is this cutie? so happy looking! louis has a similar hair cut.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he is a cutie , even all full of dirt !


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I try to take Aolani outside at least 3 times a week and several times during the weekend (even in the winter) cause I feel that he gets anxious and bored if he doesn't have his walk. Even with that he's still not doing too good around other dogs and people, but we're just gonna keep trying. Anyway, we've both gotten used to cleaning up after the walk - both im and I are very patient about it. I use a little bit of puppy shampoo on his paws and belly if that gets dirty too, then dry him up with a towel and he's off again. I also don't leave him outside in the backyard by himself for fear that a bigger animal might attack him.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jmm said:


> May I interest you in some dirt, my darling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic JMM ... love the shots!!! :aktion033:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

jmm said:


> May I interest you in some dirt, my darling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one happy dog!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

We're having a serious case of dirty paws now that the weather's getting warmer, I washed Yeager fluffy white last night, and after a walk this morning/night his paws are SO dirty again. I wiped them with a wet towel but they still have dirt in them. I'm going to try "dip in sink" method. so glad I did a search on SM before I asked


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We get a daily sink dip these days. :angry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I noticed that walking in Naples along the sidewalks.Especially the black top... It wasn't too bad on 5th Ave or 3rd street but walking to get there,about 2 blocks along Tamiami, was dirty,probably car exhaust.


When we're here in Ohio it's not bad since we live in the country,we don't get the traffic and I walk them mostly on the grass.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes Lola gets filthy  you can see the grey dirt climbing up her legs, she really needs her walks though, so I don't let it bug me too much. i won't take her out in the rain much. I just brush her out from that, and enjoy how beautiful and white she is on her bath day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

cleex1004 said:


> I fill the tub up with about 2 inches of water, put a little bit of diluted shampoo on his paws and let him walk around in the tub for a lil bit and his feet are nice and clean again.


Same with me.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Same thing happening here. My dogs NEVER got dirty like this before....just for taking a walk. I think the street cleaners pushed all the loose salt, sand and dust to the side of the road. My kids feet were filthy after our walks last week!!!!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Yep, both of the T's go directly into the sink for paw washes after a walk too. Tuffy's two front paws are often totally black on top (how does THAT happen?) Even though I keep her paw pads trimmed, the amount of dirt that comes out between the pads amaze me. I don't want to leave allergens on their feet or in my house.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm going through the same thing with Frankie. The streets out here are filthy, however, now that the weather has warmed up I really don't want to deprive Frankie of his daily walk. I try my best to avoid any icky stuff, in fact I'm pretty neurotic about it now. On bath day Frankie is allowed to run and frolic in the park. On days other than bath day I normally just wipe his paws with a wet towel and pat dry with a dry towel. I also ensure that the hairs in between the pads and around the paws are well trimmed. That said, I also plan to keep him pretty short this summer.


----------

